# Aussie Stock Forums 10th birthday competition!



## Joe Blow

It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong! 

Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.

To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!




If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## kid hustlr

Great effort Joe.

may as well have a punt, got to be in it to win it I guess.

I'll say,

5687


----------



## McLovin

Nice work, Joe.

This is a great forum. 

I'll go with 5500


----------



## pavilion103

You guys not waiting until the 16th ?


----------



## McLovin

pavilion103 said:


> You guys not waiting until the 16th ?




I'm Nostradamus. No need to wait.


----------



## pixel

A rough-guess extrapolation on my pocket calculator (Made in China) predicts *5,479.15*


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you to those who have already entered! 

To all those reading, please feel free to Share or Like this thread on Facebook to help get the word out!

Please keep the entries coming!


----------



## So_Cynical

Great prize Joe and happy 10th anniversary.

5388


----------



## DJG

Good job guys, I've enjoyed my time here.  

My guess will be *5490*


----------



## ROE

I go with 5400, Sell in May and Go away


----------



## peter2

*5323.5*

Thanks Joe and well done, not many small businesses last 10 years.


----------



## Huskar

4600

Congrats on a great forum Joe


----------



## systematic

Too weird.  I ran a couple numbers and was about to post *5,687* only to read kid hustlr's post.  Maybe we need to talk! 

Okay, I'll be even more optimistic...my punt will be:
*5,749*


----------



## trainspotter

Looking at the recent trending and the way the market is selling off banks even after they make record profits I would be predicting / soothsaying / analysing the entrails of a goat / pure guess work at *5461*

P.S. Great site Joe


----------



## bigdog

happy 10th anniversary Joe

5599


----------



## qldfrog

this is coming fast but *5280 *with abit of help from the budget and Ukraine


----------



## sinner

I spilled the blood of three pigeons on a full moon and they each whispered "2000" in my ear as they died.

I examined the livers of two innocent lambs and each had 3000 spots.

So I am going with a forecast of 6000.


----------



## odds-on

I will go with the average of the experts (the previous posters ) - 5458 for me.

Great forum Joe.

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Many congratulations Joe.

5589

gg


----------



## Ijustnewit

Many happy "*RETURNS*"

*5360*

cheers
IJN


----------



## Crom

Congrats Joe,

Being self employed for 19 years it's great to see good people succeed.

I see the Mkt tracking sidewards so will have a stab at 5475.

Thanks for a great site

Crom


----------



## KnowThePast

Thanks Joe and congratulations!

This forum has been very useful to me and I am still struggling to find something similar in the UK market.

My guess is 5555.


----------



## springhill

Congratulations, Joe, on a wonderful product.

Much appreciation to those who have contributed in the past, those who do now & prospective future members.

ASF has helped mould my strategy & part of my success in providing extra income for my family is no doubt thanks to this forum.

My guess 5348.


----------



## trainspotter

I do hope people are waiting for the 16th to make a prediction or educated guess as per Joes advice:-



> Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th,




If these are the only responses we can gather from the members then I am hoping the rest of the unwashed masses are keeping their gunpowder dry before throwing their hat in the ring? :1zhelp:


----------



## Serpentis

5510. I mean, the market is going nowhere at the moment, so, I figure it'll keep going nowhere. 

I figure we can change our guesses before the competition closes, right? Just in case a black swan event happens in the next week.


----------



## Joe Blow

Serpentis said:


> I figure we can change our guesses before the competition closes, right? Just in case a black swan event happens in the next week.




Unfortunately no changes are allowed. I decided to end of the entries a week and a half before May 28th so that it didn't really matter when people posted their guesses. I was considering keeping the competition going until the following Friday the 23rd but in the end thought that was too close to the 28th and most people would probably delay entering until the last couple of days.

By closing the competition to entries on the 16th, everyone has a fairly equal chance of winning, irrespective of when they entered. A lot can happen to the market in a week and a half.


----------



## Joe Blow

And a big thank you to those who offered words of support or appreciation.

They are sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Serpentis

Ha ha, I meant when entries close! So if we posted before May 16th, can we change our guesses if we want up until entries formally close on that date?


----------



## bathuu

But we can enter our punts by 16th of 23.59 right (or basically before by 17th 10am)?

or we must enter it before market close or 4:10pm of 16th?


----------



## Joe Blow

All entries must be posted in this thread by 4:10pm on Friday, May 16th. You can only enter once, and you cannot change your entry once you have entered.

There is no skill in this competition. It's all luck, so have a punt and hope for the best.


----------



## Serpentis

Thanks Joe. I guess if the markets do take a massive dive I'll have more important things to worry about...


----------



## mena

I'll try  5220

cheers,
tm 




Joe Blow said:


> All entries must be posted in this thread by 4:10pm on Friday, May 16th. You can only enter once, and you cannot change your entry once you have entered.
> 
> There is no skill in this competition. It's all luck, so have a punt and hope for the best.


----------



## Akuma99

10 internet years is an eternity, well done. I'll go for *5352*.


----------



## Noshed

5599.


Regards, 

N.


----------



## deve

5580

Ta
Steve


----------



## Skate

Happy 10th Birthday

My Guess - 5447

skate


----------



## robgriff85

I'll have a bash with 5521.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## vladnel

Happy 10th birthday. Great forum

My bet is 5377


----------



## sam21poddy

5460


----------



## boiler

10 years....well done

   5355

     Cheers


----------



## John Swift

I'll add my congratulations as well and guess *5092*.


----------



## metfast

Lets try 5435 thanks


----------



## MACD

Congratulations Joe on a great forum.

My guess is 5503.2

Good Trading all.


----------



## fivewallys

Congratulations to ASF on it's 10th birthday. Here's hoping for many more.

I will take a punt at *5464*.

Cheers


----------



## Bill M

Happy 10th Birthday ASF.

Great site Joe and I hope that in the future it brings some good $$$$ to your bank account, all the best.

I've checked all other entries so that I do not pick what is already out there.

I go for *5544* for the All Ords.


----------



## CAFA1234

I'll go with 5628, and if already taken then up one point until an open value.

All the best!


----------



## wmorton

Happy birthday ASF.

My guess is 5365.20


----------



## burrow

5430.

Tim.


----------



## Rainer

5610.2


----------



## Tink

Congratulations Joe on this excellent forum 

My guess is 5566

Thanks


----------



## FAT ALBERT

Happy 10th Birthday

5612

             Albert


----------



## ASFMad

5432 fingers crossed .    Happy birthday ASF


----------



## SHaGMaSTA

Congrats

My guess *5678*

Cheers


----------



## Clifton

great site, happy birthday

5216


----------



## rossi

My guess is 5575.25


----------



## licketylips

Happy Birthday !

My guess is *5402*.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## DB008

Fingers crossed

5412


----------



## Stapler1986

hmmm.....5521


----------



## aviper4u

Hello,

Im going with 5222

Cheers


----------



## thegooch

Hi Joe

My guess is 5442 . 

Cheers

Thegooch


----------



## leigh1948

I'll say 5526
Leigh


----------



## mr15055

*mr15055*

Hi their.
My predictions on the XAO  All Ordinaries 
on the 28th of may is 5588.41 
now this is Nealy impossible too guess right.


----------



## coversharvey

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!



 I say 5502


----------



## cappo22

I'm going for 5522.


----------



## FrontRunner

I reckon 5458.5

Cheers
FR


----------



## ratbag1

My guess if 5417


----------



## Melthar

5470 Looks like a nice number.


----------



## Muschu

Congrats Joe.

Have a crack at 

5442.9


----------



## Gar

*5389*

10 Years!

Cant believe it was 7 years ago I joined, time fly's...


----------



## WillyWonka

I'm thinking the All Ords will be flattish with a modest upward move to *5479.5* by the end of the month


----------



## kiril

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!





5503.

Happy Birthday.

Kiril


----------



## majorca

Ijustnewit said:


> Many happy "*RETURNS*"
> 
> *5360*
> 
> cheers
> IJN




hey Joe congrats,
5420 if its not taken


----------



## DougSanderson

Interesting competition. 

Maybe 5365.


----------



## deepsuccess

well I reckon were in for a tumble.                       I say   5490


----------



## eugtrader

5457.23


----------



## kaleon

5590


----------



## SUN2553

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




Happy 10th Anniversary!

I guess it would be 5578

Cheers,
SUN2553


----------



## Esplin

HBD! My guess is 5514


----------



## tranle447

My take is 5554.


----------



## Taltan

5282


----------



## MikeeK

Thanks for the competition for all and well done for making to 10 years! My guess is 5306.50 for the All Ords (XAO) for the COB May 28th.


----------



## zeroxp

Happy Birthday!

Let's be precise 5438.80


----------



## gewse

my guess is 5438


----------



## DocK

Great forum Joe.  My guess is 5202.


----------



## ososlo

And my guess would be 5401

Thanks


----------



## prozerran

Well done

my guess 5488


----------



## peterh1125

How about 5361.2

Peter


----------



## danny4295

Great work Joe,
My guess is 5428


----------



## nizora

My guess would be _5319_


----------



## RicoMartin

My guess is 5238.

Congratulations on your 10th Birthday!


----------



## Junior

5551 thank you very much!


----------



## global shares

Congrats!

5388


----------



## kevb

5469.50


----------



## BWPeters

Happy 10th Bday

5107


----------



## ravishankaray

Ijustnewit said:


> Many happy "*RETURNS*"
> 
> *5360*
> 
> cheers
> IJN




My guess is 5551


----------



## OGEM

*5554*


----------



## brad17

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




My guess is 5494

Brad17


----------



## Mysticfrank

It's a great tool having the "Aussie Stock Forum" Keep up the exceptional work.

My estimate is 5399


----------



## kash93

My first post.

I'll guess 5526


----------



## herzy

5300 - And congrats Joe!


----------



## siuloongbao

5178...I am a pessimist...


----------



## Nic K

Hi Joe, your competition email reminded me that the forum existed. I registered ages ago and forgot. Pure guess but 5311 based on May's previous performances. Don't think we'll drop as much a previous years but, we usually take a bit of a knock. Nice work on the decade!


----------



## Sean88

Happy 10th Birthday

My guess is 5439

Sean88


----------



## CptSmooth

Awesome site, keep up the great work.

5221.2


----------



## Jifromoz

5498.2


----------



## technoicon

5460


----------



## Junior

ravishankaray said:


> My guess is 5551




I already reserved this number this morning!


----------



## noosajohn

My guess is 5519.  But hoping I have undershot by heaps.  Congrats Joe. Noosajohn.


----------



## bananapurple

well done ASF, I'll go with 5,132, Cheers.


----------



## mafushkwa

My guess is 5423 - good luck everyone!


----------



## Rawhide

5377.7


----------



## Sway

My RNG* says 5527.5

Geoff



*  Random Number Generator (5000-6000)


----------



## clemine

My guess 5439. Just like a lottery!


----------



## ipowatch

Congrats Joe on 10 years of helping to inform us shareholders
My guess is 5465.5
Regards
Ipowatch


----------



## speedwayaus

Happy Birthday! 

5224


----------



## bfgill

*5431*


----------



## spitrader

thanks Joe. i'll have a crack - 5597
cheers


----------



## Black Gold

Still a long way out to estimate the All Ords, but I will say 5318.4

Congratulations Joe on 10 years in business.


----------



## coolcup

First of all, congrats on the 10 years, great achievement!!!

My guess is 5,401. If someone else has taken this am I disqualified?


----------



## otoz

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




5241.70


----------



## jema

I will say 5461




Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## horse trader

5001


----------



## tradinglegend

Thanks Joe!

5399.90 it is.


----------



## Grahamboswell

I'll say 5446
Thanks, Boz





Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## Samuel

*5391.3*


----------



## jancha

Happy 10th Birthday!

5288


----------



## Scribble50

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




My guess for the ASX on 28 May is 5492.80


----------



## abucs

A complete shot in the dark. Let's say 5426.18.


----------



## skeezwiz

My guess is 5315.15


----------



## JimmySwell

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




My prediction is 5333


----------



## DMGe3

Put me down for 5240 please


----------



## jallsop

My best estimate would be 5,481.15


----------



## Roller_1

5353.20


----------



## jurekp

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




5308
Thanks Joe and well done


----------



## ParleVouFrancois

5580


----------



## CanOz

> please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online.




Its a bit misleading Joe

3447.25


----------



## bluekelah

i will be the most bearish bearish at 5005, china's property crash, steel glut, downtrend PMI hitting markets soon...


----------



## evil prawn

5200


----------



## ozdirtpig

5315.9


----------



## angyungjebi

5327.2 - best I can do.


----------



## Provataa

5222


----------



## rats

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




My guess 5392


----------



## Clewsy

5496.64


----------



## dutchy6384

Cross fingers................. 5512.5


----------



## quantum44

5325


----------



## CanOz

How could there possibly be so many new posters with this as their first post???


----------



## kennyclaude

I'll have a go at:

5423.11


----------



## Vassago

5416.1


----------



## Bill M

CanOz said:


> How could there possibly be so many new posters with this as their first post???




Same old story, want a free bee, win something for nothing. Plus some members posting links to facebook, get some new people to discover ASF and try win. Might get a few on board permanently hey?, that would be nice.

Oh forgot, doing something illegal like multiple accounts?


----------



## LockNLoad

5,318.4


----------



## Feigs

5267.30


Congratulations and all the best for the next 10 years.


----------



## victorku

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!






Great Forum. I would say 5360


----------



## Hitman2000

5415.3


----------



## gavmit63

After consulting Premier Li Keqaing he says - 5473


----------



## Retireby52

5489 for me


----------



## Saucebottle

5623
Optimistic


----------



## hhse

5308 

U.S market will go down, Australia will follow.


----------



## CanOz

Saucebottle said:


> 5623
> Optimistic




Thats the best one yet i reckon....


----------



## d101

5,463


----------



## Buckfont

CanOz said:


> How could there possibly be so many new posters with this as their first post???




Got me thinkin' too. Nothing like a big prize. I'll be holding my choice till the Hockey sticks are out to bash the shins. I might have to get out the packet of toothpicks again also


----------



## trainspotter

CanOz said:


> Thats the best one yet i reckon....




 Saucebottle by name mebbe saucebottle by nature? We wont be laughing when his ship comes in. Judging by the redonkolous picks ranging from 4800 to 6000 so far leads me to believe that this is like picking the weather ! Sheer and utter dart board system. I reckon I got a better chance of hitting the side of a barn with a handful of wheat from three paces.


----------



## Phil79

5397


----------



## yekorzh

Congratulations! 5480


----------



## SilverRanger

I will go with 5395


----------



## Koeln

5493


----------



## matts59

Congats to the Aussie Stock Forum on 10 years

5409


----------



## ck13488

5428.6


----------



## Plan B

5516 Thank You.

Good on you Joe for putting the time in to get things up and running 10 years ago! 
Full credit to you for pressing the buttons and turning a dream into a reality.


----------



## bigheadache

5441


----------



## donos

*5582 is my best guess*



bigheadache said:


> 5441




5582 is my guesstimate.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## GKLC

5401.02


----------



## cessna1947

5469 :


----------



## rjs99

Joe Blow said:


> Thank you to those who have already entered!
> 
> To all those reading, please feel free to Share or Like this thread on Facebook to help get the word out!
> 
> Please keep the entries coming!




i reckon 5450 great comp


----------



## Smiths1

Happy 10th Birthday Joe's ASF site
XAO quote around 5333 and rising  




Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## ftw129

Hopefully 5600 hasn't been said too many times...

5600 

Cheers


----------



## silent1a

My guess: *5424.7*

Current Stats:
Entries: 159
Minimum: 3447.25
Maximum: 6000
Average: 5409.8
Duplicates: 17
(5222, 5308, 5318.4, 5333, 5360, 5388, 5401, 5439, 5460, 5461, 5490, 5521, 5526, 5551, 5554, 5580, 5599)

XAO Movement from 5/5 to 13/5.


----------



## Zylatis

By randomly sampling 30 numbers from posts in this thread and taking the average, I 'guess' *5468.37*.

Also happy forum birthday thing!


----------



## Sdajii

Congratulations, Joe! Keep up the great work! It's much appreciated by many 

I'll guess 5560.

Lots of people seem keen to enter this one!


----------



## estseon

Last May was quite torrid for the market but the recent movements have been more subdued, albeit following a downward trajectory. I'll guess 5300. Happy 10th birthday!



Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## PaulOPT

Happy 10th Birthday!

I'm guessing 3294 ...


----------



## hailoh

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!






The XAO index will be 5457


Hailoh


----------



## hailoh

The XAO index will be 5457


Hailoh


----------



## thefreodoc

Great effort Joe. Keep up the good work.

I'll say 5353 - at least its got symmetry.

Freo


----------



## Movendi

5347


----------



## groundhog

5637, I'm feeling optimistic.


----------



## sav163

I'm looking at a bit of a correction so put me down for 5276


----------



## Sdajii

Wow, this competition sure has flushed some lurkers out of the woodwork!


----------



## brerwallabi

Sdajii said:


> Wow, this competition sure has flushed some lurkers out of the woodwork!




Yep I have been lurking for a while.
5790.4 based on our market following an uptrending DOW/S&P.


----------



## billr

I will have a go. Hope I am not right (marketwise) but I think 5351.

Billr


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you to everyone for the kind words and congratulations! 

ASF has had its ups and downs over the years, and traffic levels have fluctuated wildly as the market rose during the equities boom between 2004 and 2007 and then declined when the GFC took hold in 2008.

However, I am very grateful to those loyal ASF members who have kept on coming back and contributing, day after day, year after year. I know that there are times that my management style may have disappointed some, but I have only ever strived to create a community that I would want to be a member of. That has been the overriding principle that has guided the way I have managed ASF over the years, and it remains so today.

So thank you to all those ASF members (and moderators) who have helped mould it into the vibrant, thriving online community that it is today. I hope to see you all here in 2024 for another competition! 



brerwallabi said:


> Yep I have been lurking for a while.
> 5790.4 based on our market following an uptrending DOW/S&P.




Haven't seen you around in a while Brer. You've been here almost as long as ASF has. Nice to see you back posting!


----------



## daveyb2

sav163 said:


> I'm looking at a bit of a correction so put me down for 5276




I"ll go for 5599


----------



## balmoral2088

I'm hoping it will be  5361


----------



## bloodstock

Congratulations are more than in order, Joe




I'll say,

5308.6


----------



## agent89

My effort is - 5489


----------



## finnsk

Congratulation 5390 please


----------



## goldenfuture

I'm a new member to the forum, and will go with 5311.


----------



## Joe Blow

To those who are active on Facebook, please consider Liking this thread. You can find the button at the top of the thread.

We may get some new visitors and members as a result.

Many thanks!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver

Big congrats Joe...

Right now I'm declaring if I win....Joe gets to keep/sell the prize.

of course had it been a bottle of Nants I'd be keeping it.


Market will close at 5368.82

cheers

Sir O


----------



## funkman

thanks Joe, 

I will say 5532.5


----------



## burglar

*5,475.4* pls Joe


----------



## rushmeister

After the budget news settles my guess is 5602.2


----------



## Wompower

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




Hey Joe, where ya goin with that tablet in your hand.

That's mine i tells ya!

Anyway enough of the Hendrix references i reckon we are looking at 5475.75


----------



## gwmarc

Many happy returns for your tenth birthday.
My guess - 5654.3


----------



## cynic

Congratulations Joe! 

My dartboard says: 5409.0


----------



## Wysiwyg

The XAO on 28th May 2014 will be 5688 points.


----------



## CanOz

:birthday: :aus:StockForums

I guess 5608


----------



## qzhfrg

Quote from qzhfrg (John Cheung) = 5495



Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## jbocker

5257 thanks Joe


----------



## emeraldpiggy

5568.8 thanks joe


----------



## sakya

qldfrog said:


> this is coming fast but *5280 *with abit of help from the budget and Ukraine




Hi 

Thanks for the opportunity

5498.5 is my prediction


----------



## piggybank

5555 - a quarter of the amount of days I have been on this planet minus the 10 months (and it didn't stop my Mom giving me 3 great siblings) I was imprisoned in her - God bless her.

Like most the other posters have said Joe, thank you for having started this GREAT forum - I have certainly learnt more here than all the other money forums I have been on.

Regards
PB


----------



## cardy123

hi
i have just joined ASF and i'm slowly learning how to navigate at present.
he goes beginners luck.....prediction of 5462.65.




Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!


----------



## burglar

cardy123 said:


> hi
> i have just joined ASF and i'm slowly learning how to navigate at present.
> he goes beginners luck.....prediction of 5462.65.




You joined in November 2005 ?


----------



## Buckfont

Thanks for a great forum Joe. Appreciate all the effort that you and all the mods/helpers put in to give a positive place for education and learning. 

I'll go in at 5543.18.

Good luck to all. Bf


----------



## bathuu

burglar said:


> You joined in November 2005 ?




Very interesting to see sudden flux of people start punting on this, who joined long ago yet has only one or two posts altogether? Surely not spam?


----------



## Joe Blow

bathuu said:


> Very interesting to see sudden flux of people start punting on this, who joined long ago yet has only one or two posts altogether? Surely not spam?




I sent out an email early Monday morning to all ASF members to let them know about the competition. I was hoping that it would lure back some of those members who had registered a long time ago and may have forgotten about ASF. My strategy worked, but only time will tell if they stick around and become regulars again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## explod

I'll go for 4199 Joe.

Yes recieved you kind email thanks Joe


----------



## Mattress

My guess: 5419


----------



## bhutos

Just wanted to congratulate Joe on ten years


----------



## egl626

Waiting for the May fall so will go with 5188.
Thanks


----------



## nulla nulla

CanOz said:


> How could there possibly be so many new posters with this as their first post???




If you check the "join dates" you will see that Joe has flushed out a lot of long time lurkers. Well done Joe.


----------



## robusta

5543.7 thank you Joe


----------



## nulla nulla

Congratulations Joe on 10 years. You have 197 entries (including mine) with only a hand full of duplications. On the basis of my tea leaves, left bunion and the astral chart below I choose *5429.13*.


----------



## hynrg

My prediction XOA = 5495.20


----------



## pavilion103

Wow didn't expect this many entrants! All luck now.

Stuff it 5540.5


----------



## Penn

5481.5

congrats


----------



## keithj

5507


----------



## Senk

I'll go with *5420*


----------



## Superb Parrot

Congratulations, Joe.

5451


----------



## fatboyslim

Congratulations for the anniversary and thank you Joe & Co. for the great forum.

I will go with 5472


----------



## sharkie

Good work Joe,I reckon 5410


----------



## susie19

great site, thank you. who said trading's not a gamble  .. *5414.6* ...just "because"


----------



## debtfree

Congratulations Joe on your 10 Years. 

Love the forum as I have learnt so much from the members here, so thanks for your efforts and to all the members that contribute to making ASF a great site. 

I'll take 5294

Anyway Joe, what's your thought as to where the XAO will be at the end of the 30th.

Many thanks once again Joe.


----------



## dog

Congrats Joe,

5533


----------



## nodo

Well done.

5799


----------



## benadem

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




Good luck to all contestants!      5430


----------



## beached_whale

5452

Cheers


----------



## waza1960

5506 For me thanks


----------



## Fogger

My guess is 5521


----------



## bathuu

I punt AORD to be at *5630* (could not be fractionally precise on my punt)


----------



## Gabjam

5480. Thanks!


----------



## rcm617

5406 please,
and congrats on 10th birthday.


----------



## VSntchr

*5372*

artyman:


----------



## spyglass

5522 - I hope!


----------



## craft

Congratulations on 10 years Joe

I'll take a stab at 5537.


----------



## trainspotter

Just send the Nexus 7, 32GB Android tablet to Gang Satu, Jalan Sudamala, Villa Rajanatha, Sanur, Bali thanks Joe


----------



## burglar

Whatcha talkin bout TS?


----------



## trainspotter

burglar said:


> Whatcha talkin bout TS?




I'm a shoe in for the tablet on the closing date ... may as well give up now and just send it to me


----------



## trini

congrats on 10yrs 

here goes 5254

cheers to the next 10yrs !!!


----------



## Lone Wolf

Ahh... how far could it possibly move in a week? 

I'll go with 5490 please Joe. Happy birthday and thanks for all your efforts.

At this point, it's hard to find a price that isn't packed with guesses. Probably better off picking the highest/lowest guess and hoping for an outlier move.


----------



## Ves

Congratulations on the milestone Joe - 5517 for me.


----------



## damdin

My crystal ball says ASX will be at *5595* on 28th May.

Congratulations Joe.


----------



## FedeMamut

Congrats on the 10th anniversary. Good work!
My guess is 5562.19


----------



## Lynchman

Joe Blow said:


> It was 10 years ago this month that I first registered the aussiestockforums.com domain name, signed up for a cheap hosting account, installed some forum software and set about getting people to register and post. 10 years, and almost 21,000 threads and 800,000 posts later we're still around and going strong!
> 
> Thank you to all who have contributed to the many thousands of discussions we have had here at ASF! Your posts have helped to make it into the incredibly useful storehouse of wisdom and knowledge that it has become.
> 
> To celebrate ASF's 10th birthday I have decided to run a competition that all ASF members can enter. Between now and the close of trade on Friday, May 16th, please post your guess in this thread about what the value of the All Ordinaries Index (XAO) will be at the close of trade on May 28th, the day back in 2004 that ASF first appeared online. The entrant whose guess is the closest will win a Nexus 7 32GB Android tablet!
> 
> View attachment 57847
> 
> 
> If you're out there unregistered and lurking, now is the perfect time to register an account and become a part of the ASF community!




Hi Joe,

Wow 10Years time flys when your having Fun.

XAO for next Wednesday  5410.

Cheers


----------



## dango

Congrats my estimate 5244 cheers


----------



## Joanneh

5460!


----------



## MichaelCao

Congrats on the 10yr anniversary!! 

My punt based on my technical analysis skillssss: 5529.61


----------



## tinhat

5376 thanks Jo. Happy birthday.


----------



## Panaman

Not a clue but as i type its 5454, so my guess is that.


----------



## Joe Blow

Entries in ASF's 10th birthday competition are now officially closed, and this thread has been locked until I announce the winner later this month.

Thank you all for your entries. There were many more than I expected. 

Just to clarify, in the unlikely event of a tie, the person who posted their guess first will be the winner.



debtfree said:


> Anyway Joe, what's your thought as to where the XAO will be at the end of the 30th.




Since you asked, I'll have a punt too. I predict that the XAO will be 5323 at the close of trading on May 28th. 

Good luck to all entrants! See you all back here in a week and a half.


----------



## Joe Blow

Congratulations to Keithj, who guessed 5507 in ASF's 10th Birthday Competition, a mere 0.3 points from the XAO's closing price yesterday of 5506.7! 

Thank you to all who entered the competition for having a punt, and a very special thank you to Nulla Nulla for putting together a spreadsheet of all the entries! This made it much easier for me when it came time to determine the winner.

Could Keithj please contact me via PM so I can get his Nexus 7 tablet mailed out to him!


----------



## Buckfont

keithj said:


> 5507




Congrats


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Congratulations to Keithj, who guessed 5507 in ASF's 10th Birthday Competition, a mere 0.3 points from the XAO's closing price yesterday of 5506.7!
> 
> Thank you to all who entered the competition for having a punt, and a very special thank you to Nulla Nulla for putting together a spreadsheet of all the entries! This made it much easier for me when it came time to determine the winner.
> 
> Could Keithj please contact me via PM so I can get his Nexus 7 tablet mailed out to him!




Hi Joe

The address is:

C/- nulla nulla 
Back of Burke NSW 2999

heh heh heh  

Congratulations Keithj, well done.


----------



## waza1960

waza1960 said:


> 5506 For me thanks




 Well that was a deflating episode


----------



## CanOz

waza1960 said:


> Well that was a deflating episode




Lol.....nice try waza!


----------



## pixel

Congrats Keith!

And even more importantly:
Congrats to Joe !
Happy tenth Birthday

and best wishes for the next ten years.




Thanks for creating a top discussion place and maintaining a civilised environment.


----------

